# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco Router για CCNA(??)

## nikosandropakis

Καλημέρα,

Με ενδιαφέρουν μαθήματα για το CCNA και επίσης θέλω να αλλάξω το router που έχω (Thomson TG585) λόγω των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζει.

Από τα ADSL routers που κυκλοφορεί η Cisco, ποιο είναι το πιο κατάλληλο για CCNA self-study;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## purpleaura

Ένας 1812 ή 1841 είναι ό,τι πρέπει.

----------


## nikosandropakis

> Ένας 1812 ή 1841 είναι ό,τι πρέπει.


Ευχαριστώ... 

Ώρα για ebay...  :Razz:

----------


## SfH

Δεδομένου ότι αναμένεται να δούμε το VIRL σύντομα, δε θα θεωρούσα τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή καλή για αγορά εξοπλισμού με σκοπό την εκμάθηση. Αν μη τι άλλο, ακόμα κι αν δε σε βολεύει το VIRL / δεν τρέχει ικανοποιητικά στο pc σου/κτλ , θα ρίξει τις τιμές στα μοντέλα που συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται για εκμάθηση αρκετά  :Wink:

----------


## purpleaura

> Δεδομένου ότι αναμένεται να δούμε το VIRL σύντομα, δε θα θεωρούσα τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή καλή για αγορά εξοπλισμού με σκοπό την εκμάθηση. Αν μη τι άλλο, ακόμα κι αν δε σε βολεύει το VIRL / δεν τρέχει ικανοποιητικά στο pc σου/κτλ , θα ρίξει τις τιμές στα μοντέλα που συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται για εκμάθηση αρκετά


Το VIRL κατά το τέλος του χρόνου θα εμφανιστεί, οπότε αν έχεις την ευχέρεια να περιμένεις μέχρι τότε καλώς. Επίσης, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιο hardware θα κάνει simulate.

----------


## SfH

> Το VIRL κατά το τέλος του χρόνου θα εμφανιστεί, οπότε αν έχεις την ευχέρεια να περιμένεις μέχρι τότε καλώς. Επίσης, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιο hardware θα κάνει simulate.


Από ότι έχει ακουστεί, μάλλον μιλάμε για ios-xe (  που το cli του είναι ολόιδιο με του vanilla ios, το ίδιο το λειτουργικό είναι που έχει αλλάξει ) , ios-xr ( ~το xr4u που είναι διαθέσιμο στα gold labs εδώ και καιρό ) και nx-os  . Πιθανότατα να δούμε και κάποιο ios-based layer2 image πέρα του nx-os ( σαν το l2iou ), αλλά πέρα των διαφορών που αφορούν τη δομή των λειτουργικών ( πχ, ενεργοποίηση features ) , το πολύ βασικό switching syntax ( όσον αφορά το ccna ) είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιο μεταξύ nx-os και ios.

----------


## purpleaura

> Από ότι έχει ακουστεί, μάλλον μιλάμε για ios-xe (  που το cli του είναι ολόιδιο με του vanilla ios, το ίδιο το λειτουργικό είναι που έχει αλλάξει ) , ios-xr ( ~το xr4u που είναι διαθέσιμο στα gold labs εδώ και καιρό ) και nx-os  . Πιθανότατα να δούμε και κάποιο ios-based layer2 image πέρα του nx-os ( σαν το l2iou ), αλλά πέρα των διαφορών που αφορούν τη δομή των λειτουργικών ( πχ, ενεργοποίηση features ) , το πολύ βασικό switching syntax ( όσον αφορά το ccna ) είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιο μεταξύ nx-os και ios.


Τα γνωρίζω τα παραπάνω :Wink: . Απλά, θεωρώ ότι απευθύνεται σε πιο advanced χρήστες και όχι για όσους θέλουν ένα CCNA.

----------


## stel_0

Τελείώσα πέρσυ το CCNA και πριν λίγες μέρες έμαθα ότι άλλαξε. Όσο το είδα μου φανηκε πιο ωραίο και καλύτερα οργανωμένα τα κεφάλαια. Νομίζω θα έχει και περισσότερα πράγματα για layer2 layer1 όπως broadband που είχε ελάχιστα μέχρι στιγμής και κάτι βλακίες που παίζουν αμέρικα. 

Προσωπικά εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα το GNS. Πολλά πράγματα από τα labs που κάναμε με εξοπλισμό δεν γινόντουσαν στο packet tracer, ιδίως στο 3ο και 4ο κεφάλαιο που μπλέκεις με switches και με WAN. Οπότε θα στο συνειστούσα. ΤΟ έτρεχα βέβαια σε OSX και έχω ακούσει ό΄τί΄σε Windows τα γονατίζει.

Από περιέργεια καθαρά ... Επέλεξες να το κάνεις σε κάποιο academy και σε ποιό ?

----------


## SfH

> και κάτι βλακίες που παίζουν αμέρικα.


Αν μιλάς για το frame relay, είναι αρχαία τεχνολογία και ούτε αμέρικα παίζει ( μόνο του τουλάχιστον, πάνω από mpls μπορείς να το συναντήσεις σε κανέναν πελάτη με αρχαία κυκλώματα/εξοπλισμό )  :Razz:  Ο λόγος που υπάρχει υποθέτω είναι για να διδάξει μερικά γενικά πράγματα για nbma δίκτυα .

----------


## stel_0

Όχι για το Frame Relay, οκ αυτό... Γia cable internet με τις καλωδιακές τους :P

----------

